# Last Chance Hwy on Animal Planet



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Kyle Patterson was the transporter that got Rudy to me in the wee hours of the night!

Last Chance Highway : Animal Planet

Hope it's a good show.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bless you for adopting. =)


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you so much for adopting!!!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I watched it and thought it was a pretty good show. It was awesome to watch the big line of people waiting for their dogs to arrive. What a special moment!


----------

